# Windows 10 Fast Boot



## Mindfreak (22. September 2017)

Hallo Forum,

habt ihr bei euren Windows 10-Systemen "Fast Boot" eingeschaltet oder aus?  Für beide Fälle bitte eine Begründung.

LG


----------



## rabe08 (22. September 2017)

Ich habe es aus, da ich auf dem Rechner auch noch eine Linux-Installation habe. Könnte unter Umständen zu Problemen im Dateisystem führen.


----------



## XT1024 (22. September 2017)

Aus weil _was soll ich damit_ und ursprünglich wegen https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4011287/windows-updates-not-install-with-fast-startup


----------



## Mindfreak (22. September 2017)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Aus weil _was soll ich damit_ und ursprünglich wegen https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4011287/windows-updates-not-install-with-fast-startup



Interessant. Danke dafür. Ich frage mich, warum es Microsoft empfiehlt ...


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2017)

Mindfreak schrieb:


> Interessant. Danke dafür. Ich frage mich, warum es Microsoft empfiehlt ...


Ich frage mich eher, was dies mit einem "normalen" Update zu tun hat, das vom Windows Update Service eingespielt wird. Wenn Windows danach irgendetwas benötigt, wird mir immer "Windwos neu starten" angeboten (oder aufgezwungen, je nach Sichtweise). Ich habe keine Ahnung wie Windows reagiert, wenn man dann manuell ein Shutdown durchführt. Da ich Updates immer nur dann einspiele, wenn es mir passt und ich die Zeit dazu habe, habe ich bisher immer einen Restart durchgeführt und alles war ok (wie auch im Artikel beschrieben).

Zur Ausgangsfrage:
Fast boot ist auf einem Laptop deaktiveirt weil Microsoft zu dumm dazu ist, einen passenden Patch für Win 7 anzubieten (und dieses damit bei jedem Booten die WIn 10 Partition reparieren will).
Auf allen anderen Geräten ist fast boot aktiv. Warum sollte ich sinnlos Zeit verschwenden, wenn ich Updates nicht als Einzeldateien einspiele und dann auch noch die Ausgabe von Windwos missachte? Aber mit einem WSUS-Server und Win Pro/Enterprise mag das anders aussehen, u.U. erhält man da keine Aufforderung zum Reboot.


----------



## Mindfreak (22. September 2017)

Hallo fotoman,

ok, ja, das verstehe ich. 

Weißt du, was ich mich zudem frage? Wenn der Windows 10 PC per mit aktiviertem Fast Boot heruntergefahren wird und es zu einem Stromausfall kommen sollte, schädigt das den PC!? Weil der PC ist ja nicht vollständig aus. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## fotoman (22. September 2017)

Mindfreak schrieb:


> Weißt du, was ich mich zudem frage? Wenn der Windows 10 PC per mit aktiviertem Fast Boot heruntergefahren wird und es zu einem Stromausfall kommen sollte, schädigt das den PC!? Weil der PC ist ja nicht vollständig aus. Oder übersehe ich da was?


Ich habe jetzt keinen MS-Artikel dazu gesucht, aber das hier beschreibt das Vorgehen von Fast Boot:
What is Windows 10's fast startup? - CNET
Fast Boot ist ein "Suspend to Disk" light (oder wie auch immer das auf Deutsch lautet, ich konnte mir die deutschen Begriffe nie merken).

Anstatt, wie früher bei Hybernate, den gesamten Ram-Inhalt auf die Platte zu schreiben (womit nach einem Aufwecken auch alle geöffneten Programme wieder liefen), macht Win 10 das bei Fast Boot nur mit Systemdateien. Vorher werden alle Programme beendet. Ob der PC/Laptop danach noch Strom hat oder nicht, ist vollkommen egal. Windows nutzt nach dem Start für seine Systemdateien die selben Reaktiveirungsmothodiken wie beim Ruhezustand (früher mal getrennt als "Suspend to Ram" und "Suspend to Disk" bekannt). Man spart sich beim Start quasi einen Großteil der Hardware-Erkennung und das einzelne Laden der Treiber beim Starten des PC.

Beim Ruhezustand von Win 10 wird m.W.n. nahezu gleichzeitig (*) der gesamte Speicherinhalt sowohl im Speicher eingefrohren wie auch auf Platte geschrieben (also ein Suspend to Ram und Disk). Schaltet man den PC schnell genug wieder an (bei meinem Tablet sind das ein paar Stunden), dann ist es sehr schnell da, weil einfach das Ram wieder "aktiviert" ist. Wartet man länger, wird irgendwann die Stromversorgung für das Ram abgeschaltet und beim Neustart wird der komplette (ehemalige) Ram-Inhalt von der Platte geladen. Auch hierbei ist es (nachdem alles auf Platte geschrieben wurde) egal, ob der Strom ausfällt oder nicht, Einzig das Booten dauert etwas länger.

(*) u.U. geschieht das Schreiben auf Platte auch verzögert, das müsste man bei Bedarf nachlesen. Ich hatte auf dem Tablet noch nie Datenprobleme, dort scheint Windows 10 früh genug erkennen, dass der Akku schwach wird und schreibt die Daten auf die SSD. Sollte das Tablet "connected standby" unterstützen, mag es wieder anders aussehen. Meine Tablets können das nicht, sonst hätte ich es zum Sparen von Akkukapazität deaktiviert.


----------



## xaskor (23. September 2017)

Den Schnellstart?
Hab ich aus.
Ob der Pc quasi instant an ist oder 6sek braucht ist mir egal....


----------



## Mindfreak (24. September 2017)

OK, interessant. 

Das heißt, ich kann den PC nachdem er im Fast Boot heruntergefahren wurde, normal hinten am Netzteilschalter ausschalten? Auch wenn z.B. noch Lichter am Mainboard leuchten bzw. auch eine RGB Beleuchtung vom Mainboard? Bzw. die habe ich im Aus-Zustand deaktiviert. 

LG


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Oktober 2017)

Fast und Secure Boot natürlich an, Was sonst!
da Windows schneller Bootet und sicherer ist.


----------

